# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Vožnja u AS - na kolicima

## Tami25

Ja po kvartu a i drugdje viđam jako puno roditelja koji svoje bebice (pa i tek rođene) okolo vozaju u kolicima na koja je pričvršćena AS.
Čak i moja frendica (beba 2 mj) nakon što sam joj tupila još u trudnoći da male bebe moraju biti na ravnom, malog uredno vozi u AS, a on onako poguren ko u nekoj fotelji.
Jesam ja možda u krivu pa je to ok? Ali nekako ne vjerujem da je.
 :?

----------


## bebelina

Bas sam nedavno raspravljala o tome. Kazu u autu AS obavezno , van auta je pozeljno da je dijete sto manje u AS. Znaci ako ti dijete zaspe tijekom voznje neces ga budit i vadit van , ali kad god je moguce bolje je da se AS koristi samo u voznji. 
Inace jedan pedijatar mi je skrenuo paznju na cinjenicu da narocito mala djeca previse vremena provode u AS.

----------


## Noa

Ja ne znam gdje živimo ali ja se svaki put naježim kad vidim bebe od 2,3 mjeseca u AS koja je učvršćena na kolicima! Ma mislim di to ima? Kad vidim onako zgureno dijete u toj sjedalici umjesto u košari ili običnim kolicima s položajem na ravno dobijem ospice ali VEĆINA mama tako vozi djecu, to im je valjda ljepše  :?  praktičnije meni je OČAJNO! I dođe mi svaki put da popujem a znam da nije moje...

----------


## znatizeljna

> Ja ne znam gdje živimo ali ja se svaki put naježim kad vidim bebe od 2,3 mjeseca u AS koja je učvršćena na kolicima! Ma mislim di to ima? Kad vidim onako zgureno dijete u toj sjedalici umjesto u košari ili običnim kolicima s položajem na ravno dobijem ospice ali VEĆINA mama tako vozi djecu, to im je valjda ljepše  :?  praktičnije meni je OČAJNO! I dođe mi svaki put da popujem a znam da nije moje...


X

----------


## dinna

Ja sam svoje od 4. mj nadalje tako vozila, a dječji ortoped (privatnik, vrlo uvažen i stručan) rekao mi je da je to ok, jer ionako su djeca naviknuta (još od maternice) biti u tom jaje položaju. Njima je to posve prirodno i udobno.
Po nekoj svojoj intuiciji, svoju sam djecu nešto kasnije, dakle, tako počela voziti, i neravno ne baš satima, ali do sat, dva da.

----------


## Alkemicarka

U šetnji ne vozimo, ali ako idemo do nekog dućana autom ili do svekija vozim, ali to je maximalno 1-2 sata.

----------


## Arwen

> Ja ne znam gdje živimo ali ja se svaki put naježim kad vidim bebe od 2,3 mjeseca u AS koja je učvršćena na kolicima! Ma mislim di to ima? Kad vidim onako zgureno dijete u toj sjedalici umjesto u košari ili običnim kolicima s položajem na ravno dobijem ospice ali VEĆINA mama tako vozi djecu, to im je valjda ljepše  :?  praktičnije meni je OČAJNO! I dođe mi svaki put da popujem a znam da nije moje...


potpis

ali šta je meni najgore u svemu tome je da ga u autu ne voze u AS
eventualno je pridržavaju rukom ili čak kad idu u auto izvade dijete i strpaju AS s kolicima u gepek
na to   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Honey

> ali šta je meni najgore u svemu tome je da ga u autu ne voze u AS
> eventualno je pridržavaju rukom ili čak kad idu u auto izvade dijete i strpaju AS s kolicima u gepek
> na to


Ovo si dobro primijetila.
Više ih se vozi u AS na kolicima nego u autu  :?

----------


## Matilda

Ja često koristim AS na kotačima kolica kad autom obavljam poslove po gradu i jednostavnije mi je izvaditi kotače i na njih staviti AS, obavim posao za 10 minuta i natrag u auto. 
Drugi problem mi je što mi u gepek stanu samo kotači kolica (Qenny freestyle), a ne i košara. Ako želim zgurati i košaru moram skinuti kotače s kolica, a to mi na ovakvim kratkim relacijama po gradu oduzima vrijeme. 
Neki dan (kad sam lijepila plakate po vrtićima) izvadila sam AS 11 puta i 11 puta je namjestila. Obaram rekord. 30 sek za MC cabrio.  8) Kotače nisam vadila, nosila sam ga u AS.

Za duge šetnje koristili smo samo košaru.
Trenutno mi je J samo u AS, čekamo tatu da nam namjesti kolica jer u košaru više ne stane. I kad smo u sad u šetnji, nije dugo u AS, nakon pola sata stavim ga u maramu i nosimo se.

----------


## čokolada

> Ja ne znam gdje živimo ali ja se svaki put naježim kad vidim bebe od 2,3 mjeseca u AS koja je učvršćena na kolicima! Ma mislim di to ima? Kad vidim onako zgureno dijete u toj sjedalici umjesto u košari ili običnim kolicima s položajem na ravno dobijem ospice ali VEĆINA mama tako vozi djecu, to im je valjda ljepše  :?  praktičnije meni je OČAJNO! I dođe mi svaki put da popujem a znam da nije moje...


Postoje i dijagnoze (Dystoni, izvijanje) koje zahtijevaju nošenje (prijevoz) beba u "jaje" položaju, dakle u auto-sjedalici ili blago podignutom naslonu kolica. Nije baš sve crno-bijelo.

----------


## Ancica

Sve je pitanje mjere.

AS se moze koristiti s kolicima al sve dok to nije cetiri sata dnevno u kolicima, pa cetiri doma na podu dok spava, pa tri dok se hrani (ako ga se ne doji) pa onda jos koji sat u autu - dnevno.

Isto kao sto nije dobro niti da dijete isto toliko vremena tijekom dana provede lezeci na ravnom (uz noc).

Iz jednostavnog razloga sto djetetu treba redovito mijenjanje polozaja i perspektive.

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam šeficu s nekih misec dana počela vozit u AS nakačenu na kolica.
do tada smo imali kolica s košarom.
i naravno da je ne bi sila ujutro u AS a vadila navečer. to su bile normalne, prosječne vožnje (odnosno onoliko duge koliko sam ja mogla hodat). kad bi negdi sila vadila bi je vani iz AS jer stajanje u AS nije dolazilo u obzir: ili sjedit u AS i vozit se ili bit na rukama.  

a auto je šefici bilo sedativ: čim bi je stavila u auto ona bi zaspala i onda mi je bilo i najzgodnije i najnormalnije samo otkačit sidalicu i stavit je na kolica.

i stvarno ne vidim u tome ništa nenormalno niti za zgražat se niti za padat u nesvist di mi to živimo.
živimo di i svi drugi koji su "jaje" dobili puno prije nego mi pa nisu otkrili toplu vodu niti su padali u nesvist.
uostalom ne sićam se baš da mi je šefica ležala pružena cilom dužinom u drobu.  :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

Ako se toleriraju viperi i slične drangulije, zašto bi AS bio problem? 
S tim da je stvarno ponekad praktično na putovanju izvaditi usnulo dijete iz auta i namontirati sistem na kolica.

----------


## Honey

Pa nisu ni viperi neka sreća  :/ 
Uostalom, i nije problem u "ponekad", nego kad dijete xx sati dnevno provede u as, svaki dan. U autu, u šetnji, doma... kao da je sraslo s njom. Vidjela sam takvih slučajeva.
Ne govorim da nitko od nas nije usnulo dijete izvadio iz auta u as, ali ne događa se to svaki dan.

----------


## zhang

> Postoje i dijagnoze (Dystoni, izvijanje) koje zahtijevaju nošenje (prijevoz) beba u "jaje" položaju, dakle u auto-sjedalici ili blago podignutom naslonu kolica. Nije baš sve crno-bijelo.


meni se isto čini ovako: mi primjerice svugdje sa sobom vučemo full opremu: kolica, sjedalicu, sling... i ako Yoda ne zaspe u autu, ili se probudi kada stanemo ide u kolica ili u sling, ali ako još spava (a šetnja ili to gdje trebamo otići neće biti dugo) prebacim ga zajedno s AS jer mi je draže da odspava još 15ak min, pa i u AS, nego da ga probudim i porementim san. I takve situacije se dogode 1-2 puta mjesečno, a možda je baš nas netko vidio da se tako furamo.
Primjer za to je jučerašnja situacija: trebam otići u Avenue Mall zamijeniti jednu majicu i skočiti u bio&bio. Yoda je zaspao u AS. nisam ga budila, nego sam skinula kolica i stavila AS i njega koji još spava, i tako smo obavili to što smo trebali, a on se fino naspavao.
Ali ako idemo u šetnju bez auta, nikada ne ide u AS.

----------


## ana.m

Našem mentalitetu je pogrešno što sudi na temelju viđenog u dvije sekunde. A ne zna pozadinu, ne zna da la li je to što vidi prvi put ili što.
Zato jedino što mene ljuti iznova i iznova je kad vidim kako se ljudi odnose prema vožnji djeteta u AS, naravno u autu.
Za ostalo me nije briga.

----------


## Paulita

> Postoje i dijagnoze (Dystoni, izvijanje) koje zahtijevaju nošenje (prijevoz) beba u "jaje" položaju, dakle u auto-sjedalici ili blago podignutom naslonu kolica. Nije baš sve crno-bijelo.


Lovro je radi Dystoni sindroma imao preporuku vožnje, čak i spavanja u AS. I onda su me možda neki koji imaju slična ili ista mišljenja kao vi koji se tome protivite šetnji djece u AS ružno gledali. 

Za Ledu nisam kupovala nova kolica, povremeno bih je šetala u AS i to vrlo kratko. Za šetnje imamo maramu i sling.

Sudite samo ako znate da je dijete skroz zdravo!

----------


## bebelina

Vidis ja nisam gledala kako se djeca voze u kolicima , vec samo kako se voze u autima dok mi jedan pedijatar nije skrenio paznju na to da danas dijeca provode previse vremena u as samo zato jer se roditeljima tako cini zgodno. I onda pocnes promatrati ljude oko sebe i uvidis da je covjek u pravu. I nije mi namjera nikome suditi vec reci da nikom , bio dijete ili odrasla osoba nije ugodno provoditi duze vrijeme u jednom polozaju i to jos vezanom. Krenite od sebe , ja se sto i jedan put promeskoljim ,sjednem , dignem se....
I beba koliko god mala bila treba slobodu pokreta i promjenu u polozaju tijela.

----------


## Arwen

Paulita ja živim u malom mistu i od svake bebe koju sam viđala kako se vozi u kolicima a kako u autu znam i mamu i tatu i babu i prababu i ...
pisala sam o slučajevima iz RL i ljudima koje poznajem i za koje znam da je beba zdrava i da se vozi u AS na kolicima pa ujutro od 9 do jedno
podne a da u autu se voze bez AS
znam to jer ih viđam svaki dan,a za nepoznate ništa ne kažem jer otkud znam je li beba zdrava i koliko dugo se uopće vozi

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Mi smo se vozili u AS od 3mj jer je prerastao košaru, a za obična kolica (nemaju nulti položaj) je bio premal.

Nisam to shvaćala kao problem, šetnje su nam bile oko sat, dva, često bi ga podigla, pogotovo ako bi sjela na kavu.
I normalno, u auti je uvijek vožen u AS.

----------


## Alkemicarka

Jučer mama i tata fino idu sa bebom u šoping. Beba na zadnjem sjedalu skupog auta u AS okrenutoj prema mami  :shock: Valjda se ljudima ne da ili ne znaju vezati AS, ali i za to postoji rješenje. Isofix baza ili općenito bilo koja baza za AS je zakon - jednom je namontiraš i samo klik. Vrijedi svaki lipe.

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

da, ali kad daješ 1000 za AS pa još toliko za isofix  :/ 

ja sam razmišljala o njemu, ali ipak ta AS grupe 0 se najmanje koristi pa je malo previše za kućni budžet. eventualno polovna.

----------


## bebelina

A koliko kosta zdravlje i sigurnost dijeteta?

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> A koliko kosta zdravlje i sigurnost dijeteta?


Molim te  :shock: 

Ako je pravilno vezan u odgovarajućoj AS, pa i u jajetu grupe 0, ne treba mu isofix.

to je čisto olakšanje za roditelje ako često stavlja/skida AS, ali AS kao takva je prošla sigurnosni test.

----------


## bebelina

Alkemicarka je govorila o bilo kojoj vrsti baze , a ti o trosku. Ja mogu razumjeti da ljudi nemaju novca , ali ipak mislim da bi za kvalitetnu as trebali imati. 
Mm je pomorac i njegovi kompanjoni iako imaju za skupe aute , najnovije mobitele , kafice , provode , robu s potpisom nemaju za as jer je preskupa . I onda ja uvijek pitam : Koliko kosta tvoje dijete? I onda naravno svi su  :shock: i  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Ali briga me , mozda im takvim pitanjem prorade kotacici i pocnu razmisljati ne o trosku vec o zdravlju i sigurnosti djeteta!

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Sad ispada da sam ja koja sam glavna paničarka pružila svom djetetu nedovoljnu sigurnost.

Vjerujem da ljudi ako imaju više novca mogu si priuštiti i kvalitetnije stvari,a li mislim da to u ovom slučaju nije baš tako. 

Sigurno  je jednostavnije montirati AS u isofix, ali mislim da ne pruža veću sigurnost nego sama pravilno montirana AS. Ispravi me ako griješim.

Problem nije u nekorištenju isofixa već u ne korištenju autosjedalica uopće.
A nije ni diskusija  o isofixu već o prekomjernom korištenju AS na kolicima.

----------


## krumpiric

ako imaš dobro montiranu sjedalicu, isofix znači malo i ništa  :Wink:

----------


## Alkemicarka

> ako imaš dobro montiranu sjedalicu, isofix znači malo i 
> ništa


Poanta isofixa je da je sjedalica svaki put dobro montirana, a ne da roditeljima olakša. Baza stoji u autu pričvršćena isofix sustavom i sjedalica se samo klikne na bazu.

Pogledajte testove:

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...PageID=130822#

MC sa bazom je prema testiranju najsigurnija.

----------


## bebelina

> Vjerujem da ljudi ako imaju više novca mogu si priuštiti i kvalitetnije stvari,a li mislim da to u ovom slučaju nije baš tako. 
> 
> Sigurno  je jednostavnije montirati AS u isofix, ali mislim da ne pruža veću sigurnost nego sama pravilno montirana AS. Ispravi me ako griješim.
> 
> Problem nije u nekorištenju isofixa već u ne korištenju autosjedalica uopće.
> A nije ni diskusija  o isofixu već o prekomjernom korištenju AS na kolicima.


Kolicina novca nema veze s pamecu pri kupovanju as .
*Samo ispravno montirana i koristena as daje pravu sigurnost djetetu* , nitko nije rekao da je isofix sigurniji vec samo da ga je lakse montirati i naravno da je problem u nekoristenju ili nepravilnom i predugom koristenju as , a mene je ubolo ono o "malo previse za  kucni budet."  Sigurnost i zdravlje djeteta nikad ne bi trebalo promatrati na taj nacin , zar ne?

----------


## Loryblue

> Vjerujem da ljudi ako imaju više novca mogu si priuštiti i kvalitetnije stvari,a li mislim da to u ovom slučaju nije baš tako.


s ovim se slažem.
i svakodnevno sam svjedok u mojoj maloj sredini da što roditelji imaju više novaca to trpaju samo i iskuljučivo u sebe i na sebe.
ujutro pred vrtić stiže cila ergela limenih ljubimaca, od 1000-2000 € pa do 50 000 € vrijednosti.
sidalice sam vidila samo i isključivo kod ovih najjeftinijih auta.
šta bolje auto, dite više sidi na prednjem sjedalu :shock: 

kad je L. bila beba i kad smo išli kupovat kolica prvo sam pogledala izbor u mom gradiću Paytonu.
i sva su kolica bez AS, ono gola kolica.
pa sam pitala imaju li posebo kupit "jaje" sjedalicu - njet, nitko je ne traži pa se ne isplati uopće je nabavljat. :shock: 
sad je već druga pjesma, ima kolica 2u1, ali se ne prodaju baš najsjajnije. šta će kome mala sjedalica, mislim, šta radit s njom  :Grin:  nažalost.

ista je stvar i sa većim sjedalicama. u dućanu dječje opreme točno i od broja 2 sjedalice, a i te stoje u ponudi od L.-inog rođenja.

malo je OT, ali me uvik podbode ovakva tema sjedalica

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> M.a.r.t.a prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vjerujem da ljudi ako imaju više novca mogu si priuštiti i kvalitetnije stvari,a li mislim da to u ovom slučaju nije baš tako. 
> 
> Sigurno  je jednostavnije montirati AS u isofix, ali mislim da ne pruža veću sigurnost nego sama pravilno montirana AS. Ispravi me ako griješim.
> 
> Problem nije u nekorištenju isofixa već u ne korištenju autosjedalica uopće.
> A nije ni diskusija  o isofixu već o prekomjernom korištenju AS na kolicima.
> ...


Slažem se s tobom,  južina mi je ova 3 dana pa malo burnije reagiram 
 :Grin:

----------


## Alkemicarka

Dala na link baš na test u kojem je najsigurnijom ocijenjena AS sa bazom. Znači nema veze sa time da je roditeljima lakše. BTW adac radi testove sa vozilima i gumenim lutkama, a ne po mišljenju mama.

----------

